# Rats and Mice in NH



## spacealien (May 15, 2016)

*http://preview.tinyurl.com/hcktljd
*
The NHSPCA in Stratham, New Hampshire, recently got a lot of rats and mice. The mice used to live at a school, I'm not sure the situation with the rats, but they were all very healthy and social. The NHSPCA is really great with small animals. If you're in the area and looking for a new little guy or gal, stop by!


----------

